# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Kennt Ihr Surfsnobs?

## Gast

moin,
gestern war ich mal wieder an meinem Stammtmpel und was muss ich sehen, genau die Chaoten, die sich im Sommer aus dem Hamburger Dunstkreis hier breitmachen, haben jetzt schon zugeschlagen.
Mu man mit einem Porsche 911 und einem dicken BMW
mit sieben Meter Wohnwagen zum Surfen kommen?
Die fhlten sich wie bermenschen, schleppten ihr nagelneues Material ins Wasser und surften wie die letzten Arschlcher.
Soll heien nix draufhaben, groe Lippe riskieren, Vorfahrt nehmen usw.
Damit schafft man sich nicht gerade Freunde unter den Locals.
Fr mich gehrt zum surfen immer noch dieser "Geist des Surfens".
Egal ob Professor oder Maurer, beim surfen sind alle gleich.

Diese Typen arbeiten aber eifrig daran sich Feinde zu schaffen und diese Einstellung zum surfen zu zerstren. Und es werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr; Schade eigentlich.

----------


## Gast

Ja, leider...Arschlcher findet man berall, sogar auf dem Wasser!!!! Find ich auch total schade und kann in solchen Fllen meine frhliche Surfwelt auch nicht mehr so ganz verstehen. Mich nerven die Typen am meisten, die einem fast die Ohren abfahren, sprich von Abstand auch noch nie was gehrt haben.....
Porsche und BMW mit Wohnwagen ist ja wohl ne perverse Kombination..kein Wunder, dass da solche "idiots" rauskommen!

Ich hatte auch mal ein total nerviges Erlebnis auf den Maasplaaten in Roermond, wo ich mich mit meinem Sohn schnell mal nachmittags zum Surfen aufgemacht hatte. Wie ich so meine Parknachbarn nach der Segelgre interviewe, weil die ja schon auf dem Wasser waren, kriegte ich eine totale Chauvi-Antwort: wir fahren Segelgre XY, aber kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie man surfen kann!!! ...ich hab mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen (klar Mutter mit Kind, was wollen die auch bei 6 Windstrken hier????)....aufgeriggt und mich diebisch gefreut, als den Herren der Schpfung nur noch die Kinnlade runterhing, als sie schlielich Mutter & Sohn surfen sahen. Denen haben wir's echt gezeigt (die trauten sich nmlich nicht mehr!)und haben sie schlielich mit arroganter Ignoranz gestraft!

Das wrde ich mit den Porsche-Edes aus HH auch so halten!

----------


## Gast

Leute, ihr solltet mal locker bleiben

Nur weil die Leute teure Autos fahren und viel Geld haben sind es 
noch lange keine Arschlcher. 
Zum Thema Vorfahrt:
Hltst du dich immer dran?

Fr mich hrt sich das hier eher an, als wren da ein paar leute 
neidisch.
Soll`s halt auch geben unter den "Surfern"



Eigentlich solltest du doch darber lachen knnen, wenn du so ausgeglichen bist....

hang loose

----------


## Fibs

ich seh das hnlich wie Sebastian! Es fahren nicht mehr alle Surfer mit nem Bulli rum. Und wrden nicht aller lieber ihr Surfzeug auf nen neuen BMW packen als auf nen gebrauchten 2er Golf oder sonst was?
Viele Surfer die nen VW Bus fahren, haben jetzt nen Multivan TDI und der ist auch nicht billiger als nen BMW.

----------


## Gast

Ja, hast eigentlich recht...ist schon ziemlich lcherlich, wenn einem die Finne eines lieben Surfkollegen so frhlich dicht an den Ohren vorbeipfeift, whrend man gerade "water started"!!!! Immer wieder ein schnes Gefhl!!!!
Ich bemhe mich jedenfalls meistens die Regeln und genug Abstand einzuhalten...ich haaassssseeeee Getmmel (das ist Grund genug!).

Bei Porsche und Co. kommt bei mir berhaupt kein Neid auf, wobei ich die Kombination oller Trekker + ollen Wohnwagen (gesehen am Brouwersdamm/NL) wesentlich origineller finde und mich in diesem Fall wirklich weglachen kann!!!!
 Was mich am meisten strt (und Gybe wohl auch) sind arrogante Chauvi-Pinsel...und bei so megablden Antworten ist es mir dann auch egal, ob die arm oder reich sind, auf dem Dreirad oder im Porsche mit altem oder neuen Material auftauchen....dann fall ich einfach vom Glauben ab und gerate aus dem Gleichgewicht!

You've got me????

----------


## Gast

Muss ja auch nicht unbedingt ein alter Bulli sein (wobei ich die total witzig finde!!!)...aber ein Bus ist zweifelsohne praktischer zwecks Stauraum als ein BMW. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich endlich einen Alten!!!! habe und den ganzen Krempel nicht mehr unter ausgeklgelsten taktischen Packstrategien in den PKW laden muss.
Aber das kann ja nun auch wirklich jeder fr sich entscheiden.

----------


## Gast

hi , 
wollte dazu auch noch kurz was sagen. mir ist so ein spruch wie: 

'wir fahren Segelgre XY, aber kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie man surfen kann (will)!!! '

aus dem mund gerutscht...aber ich habe das keineswegs bse gemeint! es ist glaube ich wirklich die einschtzung des jeden einzelnen entweder berpowered oder locker zu surfen...ob ich jetzt mit dem 4.7 am fliegen sein will oder mit dem 4.2 locker surfen mchte das ist bei jedem anders.

natrlich kommt es auch darauf an in was fr einer art und weise man so ein spruch los wird ,aber bse wrd ich nie sein.

mfg alexi

----------


## Gast

Ja ich halte mich immer und ausnahmslos an die Vorfahrtsregeln, nur bei Anfngern nehme ich Rcksicht. Alle anderen nehmen mir nur einmal die Vorfahrt und garantiert nie wieder.
Komisch ist nur das es immer nur die von mir beschriebenen Affen sind. Mit meinen Kollegen kann ich blind zusammen surfen, da passiert nie was.
Neid ist mir vllig fremd, es fllt nur auf das immer mehr die Gleichung gillt: Geld beim surfen gleich A..loch. Besonders fllt da die "sponsored by Daddy Fraktion" auf.
Das ist bei uns aber auch besonders schlimm, da wir in der Woche maximal fnf Leute sind und in der Hochsaison so ca 200 daraus werden und wenn dann diese Wochenendsurfer meinen ihnen gehre alles und sie knnen sowieso alles besser, dann ist irgendwann das Ma voll.
Respektiere die Locals und benimm dich nicht wie ein Idiot und du bist berall gerne gesehen.

----------


## Gast

Aloha!
Es kann ja sein, dass du diese Erfahrung gemacht hast. Allerdings sollte man nicht veralgemeinern, dass die Leute die Kohle haben Arsch***** sind. 
Ich denke, wer sich nach diesem Schema verhlt macht sich berall Feinde.
Ich bin schon an vielen Spots gewesen und ich hatte nie ein Problem mit den Leuten, egal ob reich oder nicht reich.
Wenn die Typen sich dumm verhalten, dann sag ihnen das doch einfach mal vernnftig.

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:
Ich kenne nur wenige Surfer die sich strikt an die Regeln halten, jedoch heize ich auch nicht auf Baggerseen rum.
Wenn mich irgendwer am Strand anmachen wrde und sagen wrde:
Das war meine Welle! Dann knnte ich nur lachen!!
Also das ist meine Meinung, ich will dich hier nicht anmachen oder so ,

hang loose

Sebastian

----------


## Max01

ALso ich muss hierzu auch mal was sagen.
1. In den BMW touring von meinem Papi passen locker 3Gabelbume, 3mAsten, und 4segel hinein, und aufs dach 2Boards(180km/h gehen noch gut).
2.Mein Vater hat zwar geld,aber ich muss mir mein material selbst finanzieren:-(,und er lsst mich auch nur selten auf seinem zeug fahren.

Also EINE Ausnahme besttigt jede Regel,  oder so!!!!

----------


## Gast

Also Alexi, ich muss schon sagen....!!!!
Wenn ich von einem Typ so'ne Antwort kriege, klingt das in meinen Ohren immer ziemlich arrogant. Man kann ja schlicht und ergreifend erklren, welches Segel man gerade fhrt und Mann oder Frau berlassen, was er/sie daraus macht....sprich fr welches Segel sie sich eben selbst entscheiden wollen.
Ich bin brigens auch schon von vielen mnnlichen Wesen gefragt worden, die eben frisch am Beach eintrafen und mir wre eine soooo chauvinistische Antwort nie ber die Lippen gekommen.
Was mich bei der ganzen Sache allerdings immer so richtig amsiert, ist das Gre- und Gewicht-Competition..bin 1,90 und wiege 60 kg....und DU??????

----------


## Gast

Max, fahrt doch mal nach Holland....180 km/h in Papi's BMW auf der Autobahn wird richtig schn teuer!!!!...kann in good old Germany brigens auch passieren.

----------


## Thilo 2

Mir isses eigentlich ziemlich egal, was die Leute fr Autos fahren, wenn sie sonst ok. sind und nicht nur Schei... labern – auch ohne Auto lt sich’s surfen – meistens braucht man nur nen Brett und Segel.
Das Einzige was mich nervt sind Leute, die eine kleine Parkmglichkeit noch mit ihren Wohnwagen zustellen.
Was mich aber auch nervt sind rcksichtslose Surfer auf dem Wasser. Ganz schlimm ist das in Sdfrankreich, wo man immer mglichst dicht an einem im Wasser Liegenden vorbeifhrt. In Almanarre wurden sogar schon Leute totgefahren !!!
Wenn ich andere nicht kenne, halte ich in Luv immer soviel Abstand, da ich die selbst bei nem Schleudersturz nicht verletzen wrde. Bei Freunden sieht’s da schon anders aus. Man kennt sie und wei wie sie fahren und reagieren und sich provozieren lassen. Da fahr’ ich auch gerne mal von hinten ganz dicht ran – oder vielleicht auch drauf (auf’s Heck; wenn ich es schaffe) oder knall ne Halse vor den Bug (da mu das Timing natrlich stimmen – auerdem hat man ja noch ein Segelfenster).
In Sdafrika bin ich mal 3 Stunden wegen eines gebrochnen North-Zapfens geschwommen. Mir wurde da aber immer Hilfe angeboten. Ich bin aber geschwommen, da ich mich eigentlich nie wirklich in Not befand. Bin dann noch durch nen laufenden Contest (peinlich) getrieben und wurde dort immer aus ca. 5m Hhe beugt – ist schon komisch, wenn die Jungs so hoch ber dich fliegen. Was die weien „Freunde“ unter mir gedacht haben wei ich allerdings nicht.

Thilo

----------


## Gast

Hi gybe....irgendwie kann ich Dich schon gut verstehen, weil mir in den letzten Jahren zunehmend auffllt, dass die Leute immer weniger Rcksicht aufeinander nehmen. Vor ein paar Jahren herrschte irgendwie noch mehr Kameradschaft auf dem Wasser (es waren auch meistens weniger Leute da)! Ich bleibe aber meinen alten Grundstzen treu und wenn jemand Hilfe braucht, kriegt er sie von mir...so haben wir letztes Jahr fr einen Typ mit gebrochenem Masten in Rm eine ordentliche Strandwanderung hingelegt und in Holland einen neuen Mastfu direktemang mitten auf's Grevelinger Meer geliefert. Dafr hat mich dann im September ein beherzter netter Hollnder aus meiner misslichen Lage am Brouwersdamm befreit und so dazu beigetragen, dass ich nicht mit Totalschrott wieder an Land kam. In Malta hat mich brigens mal eine Yacht aus dem Wasser gefischt (weil jemand den Wind abgeschaltet hatte)....die Jungs waren einfach groartig und ich werde alle meine "guardian angels" nie vergessen!!!! Special thanks to Eddy & his crew and the unknown dutch boy!
Es gibt sie also doch noch: die wahren Surfer!!!!!

----------


## Max01

wir fahren ja auch nach holland, aber das war ja nur ein beispiel das es noch geht, aber wenn wir nach sd-frankreich fahren dann gibt papi schon gas,die carabinieris machen wirklich nicht auf dn autobahnen, wir haben so gar mal einem mit 140 berholt, das total krass, der is einfach nur grade aus weiter gefahren.

----------


## Gast

Max, jetzt muss ich echt lachen....Carabinieri in Frankreich und Gendarmerie in Italien, was????? Du bist wirklich total krass....fahrt langsamer, dann kannst Du auch mal lesen, was auf den Polizeiautos steht: Politie in Holland!!!!
Take it easy!

----------


## Max01

Huch das hab ich wohl jetzt vertauscht.

----------


## Gast

das tut mir leid susanne, 
ich glaube kaum das die meisten die den satz 'ich bin so gro und wiege so und so viel' es bse meinen! 
ich wei wirklich nicht wie ihr euch alle in Holland auffhrt....aber bei ins im norden ist das so blich ...und die meisten sind auch nett zu einander...wenn was kaputt ist dann wird geholfen, tips werden auch gegeben!!

kann aber daran liegen das ich selbst mnnlich bin!!!

weis ja nicht ob der typ was von dir wollte!

also ein tip von mir...wenn ihr schon ins ausland fahrt um zu surfen das seid auch lieb zueinander!!!!!

ich komme brigens aus griechenland...und da ist es ein wenig schlimmer als hier!!!

cya alexi

----------


## Gast

tja, da scheint jemand die "ultimative" diskussion vom Zaun gebrochen zu haben - war aber auch mal Zeit, denn was sich zur ZEit (oder letzte saison) auf dem wasser teilweise abgespielt hat, war fr mich schon erschreckend genug: ignoranz und unfreundlichkeit! Wir sind doch schon allein auf dem brett, warum knnen wir dann nicht ein wenig kommunikativer auf dem land sein? ich wrd sogar jemanden mein segel leihen, wenn dieser sich ein zu groes oder kleines eingestekct hat...er mu einfahc nur nett fragen,mehr nicht!
ein kleines wort zu der "sponsored by daddy fraktion":recht hast, es gibt sie; und es gibt auch welche, die unkrass in die gegend starren,wenn ein polizei-auto an ihnen vorbeifhrt! DOCH sind wir nicht alle so (selbst 19 jahre alt!) - mute einen miserablen aushilfsjob annehmen, um mir mein zeug zu kaufen/und ums auto bettel ich immer noch! dafr macht es dann aber auf dem wasser umso mehr spa...
see you there,
moritz

----------


## Gast

Stimmt schon was Ihr schreibt, habe mich eben nur tierisch ber die paar Leute am Wochenende gergert, passte auch so schn in mein Bild, wenn die Hamburger Weltbrger sich erbarmen nach Schleswig-Holstein zum surfen kommen.
Am Hamburger Wesen soll die Welt genesen; oder wie ging der noch?!

----------


## Gast

Ich lade euch alle mal herzlich ein mitten im Juli am Wochende hier mal im Speicherkoog vorbeizuschauen, ihr wrdet euren Augen nicht trauen was da teilweise frn Mist abluft. Das kann man mit Worten gar nicht beschreiben. 200 Surfer und 20 Kiter teilen sich einen Tmpel der vielleicht 500 mal 300 Meter gro?! ist.
Genau deshalb habe ich die Schnauze so voll von den "Wochenendprofis".
Jetzt im Frhjahr habe ich da so viel Platz, das ich da mit nem Formulaboard fahren kann, im Sommer wre das Mord. 150 von denen
surfen mit der Einstellung weg da hier komm ich, da soll es doch keinen Wundern, wenn uns paar Locals da der Hut hochgeht. Wir bemhen uns immer fair und rcksichtsvoll miteinander umzugehen
und diese Proletenhorde macht alles zunichte.
Der Hammer sind die aber die Kiter, auch ausnahmslos Hamburger
Neureiche. Letzte Saison musste ich zweimal bei voller Fahrt vom Board springen, sonst htte mich einer von denen fast umgebracht.

Es ist jetzt schon soweit, da viele von hier nur noch in der Woche nach Feierabend surfen gehen, oder eben wenn am Wochenende
Hochwasser ist rauf auf die Nordsee, denn da kommen die Wochenendprofis nicht hin, weil man dann ja merken wrde, da die auer rumlabern und angeben nichts drauf haben.

----------


## Gast

Alexi, Du hast mich total mist-verstanden..lol...hab aber keine Lust mehr das Thema weiter auszutreten und meine "Ironie" scheint Dir auch entgangen zu sein...sorry, junger Grieche!

----------


## Gast

Ich bin Zeuge!!!! Hab auch mal einen Tag in Gybe's Revier verbracht.....es ist wirklich Hrte ZEHN!!!!!

----------


## Gast

:)

aha!!!

----------


## Gast

Na ja, die Jungs sind bestimmt nicht alle bel. Wer neben dem Surfen auch noch Zeit zum arbeiten findet, der kann sich doch auch ein komfortables Mobil besorgen, oder?

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich lade euch alle mal herzlich ein mitten im Juli am Wochende hier mal im Speicherkoog vorbeizuschauen, ihr wrdet euren Augen nicht trauen was da teilweise frn Mist abluft. Das kann man mit Worten gar nicht beschreiben. 200 Surfer und 20 Kiter teilen sich einen Tmpel der vielleicht 500 mal 300 Meter gro?! ist.
> Genau deshalb habe ich die Schnauze so voll von den "Wochenendprofis".
> Jetzt im Frhjahr habe ich da so viel Platz, das ich da mit nem Formulaboard fahren kann, im Sommer wre das Mord. 150 von denen
> surfen mit der Einstellung weg da hier komm ich, da soll es doch keinen Wundern, wenn uns paar Locals da der Hut hochgeht. Wir bemhen uns immer fair und rcksichtsvoll miteinander umzugehen
> und diese Proletenhorde macht alles zunichte.
> Der Hammer sind die aber die Kiter, auch ausnahmslos Hamburger
> Neureiche. Letzte Saison musste ich zweimal bei voller Fahrt vom Board springen, sonst htte mich einer von denen fast umgebracht.
> 
> Es ist jetzt schon soweit, da viele von hier nur noch in der Woche nach Feierabend surfen gehen, oder eben wenn am Wochenende
> Hochwasser ist rauf auf die Nordsee, denn da kommen die Wochenendprofis nicht hin, weil man dann ja merken wrde, da die auer rumlabern und angeben nichts drauf haben.



 JA im Sommer ist das echt schlimm, aber auf der Nordsee haben wir ja noch ein wenig Ruhe und wenn die Auslufer von Dennis in 14 Tagen da sind, dann trennt sich auch endlich mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen...
Sehen uns das nchste mal bei schnen 6-8Bft auf der Nordsee.
PS: Leider trifft die Jungs mit dem "Porsche" die 6Euro frs Parken nicht so hart...

----------


## geldsack

naaa ?

also gut das du kein geld hast, bei soviel intoleranz wrst du dann wohl der schlimmste geldsack auf dem tmpel wenn du welches httest. ne ist schon klar, kein bock auf hart arbeiten aber andere beneiden wenn sie ne teure karre fahren. du tust mir leid !

wenn du wirklich surfer wrst, wrdest du nicht so einen unsinn labern ! das ist vllig daneben. also ich kenne ne menge leute die teure autos fahren, naaa und ?

anders rum klingt es so :
"ich kann die typen mit ihren fahrenden schrott und aldy segeln nich ab, die kiffer gehen mir voll aufe nuss, arbeiten nicht! stinken wie sau, und knnen sich nicht artikulieren"

klingt das nicht genauso bescheuert wie das erste posting hier ?

sorry, das war wohl eher bild niveau !

----------


## naish the hero

> naaa ?
> 
> also gut das du kein geld hast, bei soviel intoleranz wrst du dann wohl der schlimmste geldsack auf dem tmpel wenn du welches httest. ne ist schon klar, kein bock auf hart arbeiten aber andere beneiden wenn sie ne teure karre fahren. du tust mir leid !
> 
> wenn du wirklich surfer wrst, wrdest du nicht so einen unsinn labern ! das ist vllig daneben. also ich kenne ne menge leute die teure autos fahren, naaa und ?
> 
> anders rum klingt es so :
> "ich kann die typen mit ihren fahrenden schrott und aldy segeln nich ab, die kiffer gehen mir voll aufe nuss, arbeiten nicht! stinken wie sau, und knnen sich nicht artikulieren"
> 
> ...



jau jau was ist denn ein wirklicher Surfer? Wahr ist doch das unser sport alle schichten unserer Gesellschaft wiederspiegelt und daher gibt es den vielzitierten "Surfer" nicht.Ob Geldsack oder EX-Knacki-das kleinste gemeinsame vielfache ist das Board und das war es auch!Das ist eben wenn eine Randsportart zu einer Massensportart wird.Als ich angefangen bin waren wir noch eine kleine FAmilie und jeder hat jedem geholfen-Kunstck,waren ja auch weniger auf dem Wasser.Aber wenn Du Dir den richtigen am Strand aussuchst dann wirst Du auch heute noch die gleiche Hilfsbereitschaft erfahren.
Ich kenne auch die Spinner die mit ihren Gespannen 4 PKW Parkpltze belegen nur weil sie zu bequem sind mal eben den Pkw abzukoppeln-Na und?Park ich eben direkt davor.Wenn Du schon mal ne halbe Stunde gekurbelt hast um mit Deinem Wohnwagen aus der PArklcke zu kommen wirst Du Dir das nchste berlegen wie Du parkst.Natrlich ist es Verlockend so zu parken,aber nie vergessen lieber Wohnwagenfahrer und Wohnmobilisten es gibt immer noch andere Surfer am Spot(und regt euch nicht gleich wieder auf ich fahre auch Wohnmobil und parke nicht so) Ansonsten alle mal wieder locker werden und mal zu einem anderen Spot fahren(Ich kann micht recht gut daran erinnern das es im Norden Deutschland nicht nur einen Spot gibt,also nicht immer rgern,lieber mal reisen)Aloha

----------


## DMac

moin!

also irgendwie verstehe ich eure ganze diskussion hier nicht, fast jeder schimpft, schreit nach vorfahrt einhalten und damit ja irgendwie auch nach toleranz, 

aber ein teures auto fahren oder sogar nen wohnwagen dabei haben ist irgendwe nicht erlaubt. ich bin auch frher mit nem bulli (typ t2b) - den ich brigends auch heute noch gerne fahren wrde, wenn der tv uns nicht geschieden htte - zum "tmpel" gefahren. mittlerweile verdiene ich mehr geld, und kann mir auch mehr leisten. tue dieses auch, weil ins grab mitnehmen kann ichs nicht, und meine blagen sollen selber arbeiten. 

also gerade nen multivan gekauft - oh gott, und den wohnwagen hab ich auch noch, fast alles nagelneu... bin ich etwa jetzt nen surfsnob??? nur weil ich evtl. auch manchmal bei surfen ne patzige antwort nach dem 300hundertsten versuch des spoks oder frontloops mal nicht so gut drauf bin??? 

respekt und toleranz, auch bei der vorfahrt (es gibt hier im forum brigends eine weitere gute diskussion zu diesem thema) stehen bei mir ganz oben - ABER: ich bin auch nur ein mensch - genau wie der surfer/die surferin neben mir - wo auch immer!!! wer das beherzigt, der kann auch mal nen blden spruch verkraften - keep smiling!

c u on water
dmac

----------


## naish the hero

> moin!
> 
> also irgendwie verstehe ich eure ganze diskussion hier nicht, fast jeder schimpft, schreit nach vorfahrt einhalten und damit ja irgendwie auch nach toleranz, 
> 
> aber ein teures auto fahren oder sogar nen wohnwagen dabei haben ist irgendwe nicht erlaubt. ich bin auch frher mit nem bulli (typ t2b) - den ich brigends auch heute noch gerne fahren wrde, wenn der tv uns nicht geschieden htte - zum "tmpel" gefahren. mittlerweile verdiene ich mehr geld, und kann mir auch mehr leisten. tue dieses auch, weil ins grab mitnehmen kann ichs nicht, und meine blagen sollen selber arbeiten. 
> 
> also gerade nen multivan gekauft - oh gott, und den wohnwagen hab ich auch noch, fast alles nagelneu... bin ich etwa jetzt nen surfsnob??? nur weil ich evtl. auch manchmal bei surfen ne patzige antwort nach dem 300hundertsten versuch des spoks oder frontloops mal nicht so gut drauf bin??? 
> 
> respekt und toleranz, auch bei der vorfahrt (es gibt hier im forum brigends eine weitere gute diskussion zu diesem thema) stehen bei mir ganz oben - ABER: ich bin auch nur ein mensch - genau wie der surfer/die surferin neben mir - wo auch immer!!! wer das beherzigt, der kann auch mal nen blden spruch verkraften - keep smiling!
> ...




Ich glaub es geht nicht darum das man teure Autos/Wohnwagen fhrt sonder wie man sich damit Prsentiert(parkt) ;-)

----------


## DMac

> Ich glaub es geht nicht darum das man teure Autos/Wohnwagen fhrt sonder wie man sich damit Prsentiert(parkt) ;-)



die "eigene prsentation" ist doch ansichtsache. und da der erste eindruck immer die wichtigste und auch wohl bleibenste ist, sollte man sich schon gut benehmen, ich glaub darum gehts hier ja wohl. aber nochmal: wir sind doch alle nur menschen, und da ist man nicht jeden tag gut drauf. ich will die snobs nicht in schutz nehmen, mir gehen solche auch auf den sack, aber ich will auch nicht zu einem erklrt werden, nur weil ich fr zehn sekunden ins klischee gepat habe!!!
respekt yourself!
c u on water
dmac

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich lade euch alle mal herzlich ein mitten im Juli am Wochende hier mal im Speicherkoog vorbeizuschauen, ihr wrdet euren Augen nicht trauen was da teilweise frn Mist abluft. Das kann man mit Worten gar nicht beschreiben. 200 Surfer und 20 Kiter teilen sich einen Tmpel der vielleicht 500 mal 300 Meter gro?! ist.
> Genau deshalb habe ich die Schnauze so voll von den "Wochenendprofis".
> Jetzt im Frhjahr habe ich da so viel Platz, das ich da mit nem Formulaboard fahren kann, im Sommer wre das Mord. 150 von denen
> surfen mit der Einstellung weg da hier komm ich, da soll es doch keinen Wundern, wenn uns paar Locals da der Hut hochgeht. Wir bemhen uns immer fair und rcksichtsvoll miteinander umzugehen
> und diese Proletenhorde macht alles zunichte.
> Der Hammer sind die aber die Kiter, auch ausnahmslos Hamburger
> Neureiche. Letzte Saison musste ich zweimal bei voller Fahrt vom Board springen, sonst htte mich einer von denen fast umgebracht.
> 
> Es ist jetzt schon soweit, da viele von hier nur noch in der Woche nach Feierabend surfen gehen, oder eben wenn am Wochenende
> Hochwasser ist rauf auf die Nordsee, denn da kommen die Wochenendprofis nicht hin, weil man dann ja merken wrde, da die auer rumlabern und angeben nichts drauf haben.



Versteh nicht wirklich die Aussage ber die "Wochenendprofis". Die meisten haben halt nur am Wochenende Zeit. Klingt ja gerade so, als knne man sich nur als "local" fhlen, wenn man auch unter der Woche surfen kann?? Kann ja wohl nicht sein.

----------


## surfhamburg

Die Frage die hier diskutiert wird, ist wer ein "echter" Surfer ist und wer nicht.  Ich oute mich jetzt gleich ich fahre BMW; bin erst vor ein paar Jahren zum Surfen gestossen, und versuche jetzt an den Wochenenden wo Freundin und Wind es zulassen (leider viel zu wenige) mal einen Tag auf dem Wasser zu verbringen.  Da ich nebenbei ca. 60-70 Std. die Woche Arbeiten steht es weder um meine allgemeine Fittness noch um mein Surfknnen besonders gut aus (doktore noch an der Powerhalse herum, mal klappt sie meist nicht).  Somit unterscheide ich mich von denen, die Ihr Leben konsequenter auf den Sport ausgerichtet haben: Zivi in Sylt, Semesterferien auf Gran Canaria, .... Auch ansonsten ist fr mich WIndsurfen ein tolles Hobby und eine prima Art den Kopf freizukriegen, auch wenn ich nicht alles darauf ausrichte (z.B. mein Auto muss auch ohne Surfkram meine Anforderungen entsprechen) und es fr mich keine Lebenseinstellung o.. ist. 

Somit bin ich vermutlich fr die echten Surfer ein Poser der mit "fetten" Lorch und BMW daherkommt und dann keine Halse schafft, aber kein "echter" Surfer.  Mir erscheint das recht kleinlich, ich versuche zu allen nett zu sein, freue mich meiner Tage am Wasser und versuche niemand umzufahren, was selbst bei Kenntniss der Vorfahrtsregeln auf den blichen Massenrevieren (Gold, Wulfen, Speicherkoog) echt schwierig ist, hier hilft nur Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rcksichtnahme und Geduld.  Somit pldiere ich fr mehr Geduld, Verstndnis fr andere und keine Verallgemeinerung, wenn man mal ein nicht so netten trifft. 

Was wir eher brauchen ist ein verbessertes Schulungsangebot, damit auch so Nasen wie ich, besser und sicherer surfen.  Hier sollten ggf. die Surfschulen vor Ort aktiver Leute ansprechen und attraktive und flexible Angebote machen, die Surfern helfen besser zu werden (von Vorfahrt bis Powerhalse).  Beim Surfen gibt es halt sehr viele Autodidakten, was auf dem Wasser zu Gefahr fhrt bei mangelnder Beherrschung der Regeln oder des Brettes. Auch ist ein advanced Surfer der p.a. 2-3 Kurse/Stunden bucht ein langfristigerer Kunde als ein Sommerferiengast, der nur den Grundschein macht.

----------


## Unregistriert

@Surfhamburg.
Ich glaub nicht dass du dich als Surfsnob angesprochen fhlen solltest. 
Es geht einfach um die arroganten Idioten die zufllig noch Kohle haben und deshalb glauben sie sind die Supersurfer obwohl Sie nix knnen. Bei einem netten Kerl ist man nicht so schnell neidig auf sein super Material (Auto bis Board) wie bei einem arroganten Arschl..h. Du weit dass du noch nicht so gut bist, gibst aber auch nicht vor super zu sein oder den Vorrang eingebaut zu haben usw. Die meisten sind eh ok nur die Idioten stechen halt eher raus.

----------


## Unregistriert

Das is aber berall so.

Ich gehe davon aus dass sich ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Menschheit  von den Anderen durch Selbstberschtzung, Arroganz, Narzismus und Superdupertypizismus abhebt.
Gepaart mit virtuoser Einfalt ergibt das die genannte Erlauchtigkeit.
Merkt man ja nach 5 Minuten reden, oder?

Und manche davon surfen halt auch.
Stehen & quasseln lassen, die Art Leute.
Geht nur von der Surfzeit ab ;-)

----------


## Knoppers

Hmm... Mittlerweile muss man sich sogar beim "nieschensport" Windsurfen oben genannate Sprche anhren und halt auch mit Vollpfosten, die nach dem motto "Ich und nach mir die Sindflut" leben, auskommen. 
Das ist ja nichts neues, neu ist aber wenn man nach einem Surftag mit 8 bft. Abends von jenem Typen in der Disco angelacht wird und vor den Mdels Sprche wie: " Geil du warst doch heute auch in St.p.O. hast du meinen Backloop gesehen? der war min. 7 Meter hoch und one handed" hrt. 

Momentmal! War das nicht eben der Typ mit seinem Aufkleber tapaziertem T4, tief breit, hart, der dich ngstlich gefragt hat ob man denn berhaupt aufriggen sollte oder obs heute zu Brutal ist? 
Und ist das nicht der selbe Typ der seit 2 Tagen mit Surfstuff auf dem dach vor der Eisdiele posiert? 
Und genau solche Typen machen auch Spots wie Vandet Soe, etc... kaputt!
Den Dicken Gangster makieren, so auf Surfpro, mit Segelnummer ( Muss nichtmal echt sein ) und PWA Lycra am strand stehen, nur das Material hat hat noch kein Wasser gesehen, nebenbei noch benehmen wie offene Hose und den Anwohnern deutlich merken lassen, "Ich mach hier kein Urlaub, ich bin Besatzer"...

Keep it rollin
Knoppers

----------


## Unregistriert

> JA im Sommer ist das echt schlimm, aber auf der Nordsee haben wir ja noch ein wenig Ruhe und wenn die Auslufer von Dennis in 14 Tagen da sind, dann trennt sich auch endlich mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen...
> Sehen uns das nchste mal bei schnen 6-8Bft auf der Nordsee.
> PS: Leider trifft die Jungs mit dem "Porsche" die 6Euro frs Parken nicht so hart...



Moinsen, ein Eingeborener!!!

Gru Christian X-11

----------


## Unregistriert

Ach ja, bei Westwind FKK-Strand Friedrichskoog-Spitze Sideshore von links! SUPER (-leer)!

Christian X-11

----------


## Danger

> JA im Sommer ist das echt schlimm, aber auf der Nordsee haben wir ja noch ein wenig Ruhe und wenn die Auslufer von Dennis in 14 Tagen da sind, dann trennt sich auch endlich mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen...
> Sehen uns das nchste mal bei schnen 6-8Bft auf der Nordsee.
> PS: Leider trifft die Jungs mit dem "Porsche" die 6Euro frs Parken nicht so hart...



Also ich war da bei Dennis und Co. - wie so oft wenn es weht. Gestern zum Beispiel und mit mir mindestens noch 6 andere Hamburger. So schnell werdet Ihr uns nicht los! ;-) Was ist eigendlich wenn ich nach Segeberg oder Pinneberg ziehe? Darf ich dann mit Euch sein? Sind nur Hamburger doof? Ich glaub das hier echt alles nicht...

----------


## Unregistriert

Wat ist denn dat frn schei? Ist nicht jeder surfer, der voll dabei ist und den es halt gefasst hat das Virus. Der ganze Klischee kack ist doch das letzte, (surfer mit T2 Wohnmobil oder?). Also ich fr meinen Teil fahre weder ein teures Auto noch bin ich gut. Aber es hat mich und darum bin ich halt so viel wie mglich drausen. ich glaub darum gehts, wirklich begeistert zu sein. Und das ist jeder, der mal richtig surfen war....

Tut euch nichts, see ya

----------


## Honk

Surfsnobs mache ich nicht nur an ihrem Auddo Dingfest.
Mir wollte mal ein versnobter WoMofahrer mit seinem dollen und teuren JP-Board erzhlen, ich sollte mal die Finne wechseln. Im Gesprchsverlauf stellte sich heraus, da er schon mit seinem 6.0er ordentlich berpowert war (bei geschtzten, guten 10 - 15 Kilos mehr als ich ) und ich mit 7.2er auf dem Wasser war. Aber so ist der Snob nunmal. Erst mal auf dicke Hose machen!

In diesem Sinne, Tom

;o)

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich les hier immer wieder, der labert nur und kann nix, usw.
Dabei hab ich das Gefhl, das die, die wirklich was knnen und das nehm ich denen auch ab sich hier teilweise auch wie was besseres vorkommen.
Es ist doch wirklich schei egal wie viel Geld man hat, es ist auch schei egal, ob man bei Sturm noch surfen kann oder bei 3BFt. bei jedem zweiten Halsenversuch baden geht und es ist erst recht egal ob man mnnlich ist oder weiblich...
Das einzige worauf es ankommt ist der Charakter und das daraus resultierende Benehmen...

----------


## Unregistriert

ich bin anfnger und der, der mich angefixt hat, hat schon relativ viel kohle, ist aber kein snob. er ist selber jahre lang auf altem material gefahren. also die formel geld=surfsnob geht nicht unbedingt auf. ich denke, das problem sind heizer und mode surfer, wobei diese eher bei den kiter anzutreffen sind; soweit ich das als anfnger beurteilen kann. ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich das surfen wegen des hier schon erwhnten spirits begonnen habe und aus liebe zum wasser und zur freiheit. von diesem spirirt ist an den spots wirklich nicht viel zu spren und das liegt wohl schon auch am geld. denn wie soll ein manager mit viel knete, der die ganze woche im bre sitzt und am we mit nem 9er segel und helm losheizt, etwas von spirit wissen?

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Man bin ich froh an die Kste gezogen zu sein.
Da stellt sich das Problem mit den berfllten Strnden nicht so.

Wobei ich noch nie wirklich Probleme mit irgendwelchen anderen Surfern hatte.

Meine Formel:

Surfen = Spass

Alles andere zhlt halt nicht.

So long...

----------


## frank-do

> ... denn wie soll ein manager mit viel knete, der die ganze woche im bre sitzt und am we mit nem 9er segel und helm losheizt, etwas von spirit wissen?



h? 
was denkst denn du wie sich "spirit" definieren lt? ich denke, du bist nicht vorurteilsfrei...

mein tip: erst nachdenken - dann schreiben

----------


## Unregistriert

> h? 
> was denkst denn du wie sich "spirit" definieren lt? ich denke, du bist nicht vorurteilsfrei...
> 
> mein tip: erst nachdenken - dann schreiben



aus dem zusammenhang gerissene zitate taugen nichts.

mein tipp: lesen, denken und dann zitieren.

----------


## Unregistriert

bin ich ein snob?
Fahre im Urlaub (3tes Ausbildungsjahr) 2 Wochen an den Atlantik.
Bekomme von meinen Eltern ihren T4, baue aufm Campingplatz noch ein Zelt auf. dies wird jedes Jahr wiederholt . Bin ich ein snob ohne spirit ?

----------


## Unregistriert

nee man das is doch nomal.

----------


## Unregistriert

> Leute, ihr solltet mal locker bleiben
> 
> Nur weil die Leute teure Autos fahren und viel Geld haben sind es 
> noch lange keine Arschlcher. 
> Zum Thema Vorfahrt:
> Hltst du dich immer dran?
> 
> Fr mich hrt sich das hier eher an, als wren da ein paar leute 
> neidisch.
> ...



Hi!

Vllig mit dir einverstanden: Der soziale Neid kommt aus allen Lchern!

----------


## King of the Lake

Hallo ihr Surfsnobs AKA ich park mein hliches 10 m Mobil quer vorm Grevelinger!

IHR seid die wahren Surfsnobs.

Ich war so dumm ber Pfingsten ans Grevelinger Meer zu fahren und finde keinen vernnftigen Parklplatz weil Ihr Vgel mit euren fetten Karren quer parken mt. Was fr ne Ego Show. Hauptsache Ihr habt ne schne Aussicht. Und dann teilweise nicht mal aufm Wasser den ganzen Tag.

Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Neid ooder so nem Schei, meinen T3 wrde ich mit keinem von euch tauschen. Mir geht es nicht um Eure Karren, nur darum was Ihr damit macht. 

Damit Euch das Antworten leichter fllt knnt Ihr den Text unten copy / pasten:

Kein Plan von der Welt, ihr seid alle nur neidisch.
Auf meinen Reichtum. Ihr knnt mir nur leid tun.
Eure Verzweiflung ist leider nur peinlich.
Kein Fleisch auf dem Tisch? Auch das kmmert mich nicht.
Es ist dein Tisch der leer ist. Was kmmert das mich?
Wenn der Aktienmarkt einbricht, das kmmert mich.
Doch ob du was im Bauch hast kmmert mich nicht.
Scheiss auf Brot fr die Welt. Ich will Luxus fr mich.
Die Maschine braucht Kohle. Brot brauch sie nicht.
...

usw (es kmmer mich nicht, Hans  Solo)

----------


## Eliphil

Versuchs doch mal mit Kommunikation vor Ort. Erspart dir vielleicht den Verlust von Nervenzellen und uns solche unschnen Posts. Im besten Fall springt sogar noch ein Parkplatz samt Bier fr dich raus...

----------


## Ostsee4evaWavedude

Hm, ich habe in der ganzen Zeit noch nie die Snobs der Surferszene kennen gelernt. Wahrscheinlich, weil  bei uns keine vorkommen, oder die sich andere Hangouts aussuchen.

Aber ich habe gerade gehrt, dass ein sehr geiler Shop "Surfers Dreamland"  u.A. wegen Surfer-Snobs dicht gemacht htte oder was. Wei da irgendwer was Genaueres drber?

Wer sind die Surfer Snobs oder wen wollen die verdrngen/beeindrucken?
Geht doch um Fun auf'm  Wasser *grbel*

----------

